
Seniorless – Reasons You Should Hire More Juniors - gabigrin
https://medium.com/@gabrielgrinberg/seniorless-5-reasons-you-should-hire-more-juniors-cb6fdfd03f63
======
gregjor
As a senior developer (40 years experience) I agree. Companies will very often
get more value in the long run hiring talented and ambitious junior developers
and training them in house. You grow people in the culture and with daily
exposure to the business domain. Teams have more cohesion when they "grow up"
together.

Back when I started this was normal. In the olden days of proprietary hardware
and software we all started as juniors in a new job. Companies had to develop
their team and skills in-house.

Now I see people who would likely succeed given the chance excluded by
ridiculous interviews and delusions of hiring only the top 5%.

